# Les faux-amis



## valerie

Hemos encontrado en otra discussión algunos falsos amigos:

entretener - entretenir
discutir - discuter
constipado - constipé

Buscamos más?


----------



## elroy

entender - entendre


----------



## araceli

Bonsoir:
hache (letra en castellano y hacha en francés)
Voilà


----------



## elroy

araceli said:
			
		

> Bonsoir:
> hache (letra en castellano y hacha en francés)
> Voilà



Ya, pero "hache" en francés sí parece a "hacha" en casellano y "hache" (la letra) a "hache" (la letra en castellano).

Son falsos amigos cuando parecen a sí mismos pero en cuanto al significado no tienen nada que ver!


----------



## mariaeugenia

Pourtant.
  Al principio me costaba acordarme de que es "sin embargo" y no "por tanto"


----------



## mariaeugenia

adition - adición


----------



## elroy

mariaeugenia said:
			
		

> adition - adición



¿Qué es la diferencia entre los dos?


----------



## memoru

Lemonade (gaseosa) y limonada (citronnade)
 Langoustine (cigala) y langostino (grosse crevette, creo)




			
				elroy said:
			
		

> ¿Qué es la diferencia entre los dos?


 
 "Adition" es la cuenta de lo que has consumido en un bar, restaurante, etc... mientras que "adición" en español es el equivalente a suma... En francés "vous  demandez l'adition" y en español "pides la cuenta".


----------



## valerie

Bueno 3 cositas:

- A*dd*ition en francés
- Addition en Frances tambien quiere decir suma (faire une addition)
- La gaseosa se llama l*i*monade


----------



## memoru

valerie said:
			
		

> Bueno 3 cositas:
> 
> - A*dd*ition en francés
> - Addition en Frances tambien quiere decir suma (faire une addition)
> - La gaseosa se llama l*i*monade


 
 Gracias por las correcciones


----------



## mddb

Aunque etimológicamente no sea exactamente así, el uso habitual hace que las siguientes puedan ser "faux amis":

- Décade (en FR): dix jours
- Década (en ES): diez años

En realidad, "década", en español, quiere decir "10 días", pero el uso más habitual hoy en día no es ese, sino "10 años" (lo que, en buen español, debería ser "decenio").


----------



## mddb

Esto no es realmente el caso de "faux amis", pero...

*Escatológico* (en español) se traduce, segun el sentido (sí, tiene 2 sentidos diferentes... muy diferentes, al diccionario os remito  ) por *Scatologique* o por *Eschatologique*.

El que traduzca esta palabra de francés a español lo tiene fácil, pero al revés más vale no equivocarse 

(*ESCHATOLOGIE* (_ch _se prononce _k_) n. f. XIXe siècle. Composé d'_eschato-, _du grec _eskhatos, _« qui se trouve à l'extrémité, dernier », et de _-logie, _du grec _logos, _« discours, traité ».
Partie de la philosophie ou de la théologie qui étudie les problèmes posés par les fins dernières de l'homme et la fin du cosmos tout entier. _L'eschatologie des Évangiles traite de la fin du monde et du jugement dernier.)_

(
scatologique adj. 
</B>











Définition :
Analyse sensorielle : odeur spécifique très désagréable dont le type est le Scatol (à concentration assez élevée). 

)

C'est vrai que ce n'est pas très habituel, mais bon...


----------



## Cath.S.

> scatologique adj.
> </B>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Définition :
> Analyse sensorielle : odeur spécifique très désagréable dont le type est le Scatol (à concentration assez élevée).


 
Buenas tardes, no hablo español pero lo leo un poco, y pasabo por allí ...
Me parece que la definicion de "scatologique" es mucho mas extensa :
http://atilf.atilf.fr/Dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=785465535;
Esta palabra es bastante habitual en francés.
Adios colegas!


----------



## mariaeugenia

Me he acordado de otro falso amigo (que además no hace mucho me causó cierta confusión):
-fantasme (et fantasmer) -->fantasía (y fantasear)
-fantasma -->fantôme

¿no?


----------



## haujavi

Hola

Soy nuevo por aquí pero me parece que son unos foros muy buenos para resolver esas dudas que no se pueden resolver con el diccionario.

Me hizo mucha gracia cuando vi este "faux-ami"

- Constipé, que claro en castellano, tendriamos la tentación de traducir por "constipado", cuando en verdad significa "estreñido", una cosa mucho más "escatológica"


----------



## mariaeugenia

haujavi said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Soy nuevo por aquí pero me parece que son unos foros muy buenos para resolver esas dudas que no se pueden resolver con el diccionario.
> 
> Me hizo mucha gracia cuando vi este "faux-ami"
> 
> - Constipé, que claro en castellano, tendriamos la tentación de traducir por "constipado", cuando en verdad significa "estreñido", una cosa mucho más "escatológica"



Sí, jajaja!, eso ya salió en otro Thread (échale un vistazo al titulado "Entretener") en el que, por otro tema, empezamos a hablar de los faux-amis. Creo que por eso Valérie empezó éste


----------



## Cath.S.

Un otro falso amigo :
salir = _sortir_
_salir_ = ensuciar


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

egueule said:
			
		

> Un otro falso amigo :
> salir = _sortir_
> _salir_ = ensuciar


 
Salut, egueule:

Un Otro falso amigo.

En español no se utiliza el artículo indefinido antes de 'otro/otros/otra/otras'.

Carlos


----------



## mariaeugenia

El otro día he aprendido éste:

compartir (es) = _partager
compartir_ (fr) = sentir lo que siente el otro, comprender el sentimiento, la emoción de la otra persona. Quizá podría ser empatizar, o sentir empatía, compasión...? No se me ocurre una palabra equivalente en español.

Aunque en cierto sentido no es un falso amigo, claro, porque _compartir_ (fr), significa ser capaz de compartir (partager) el sentimiento del otro ¿no?


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

egueule said:
			
		

> Un otro falso amigo :
> salir = _sortir_
> _salir_ = ensuciar


 
Un clásico:

embrasser: besar  (no abrazar)
baiser: besar

Abrazar: Serrer entre les bras

La utilización de 'baiser' es delicada, pues puede dar lugar a infinidad de malentendidos (ver http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=105498&mode=threaded#post105498)
De hecho, sólo el contexto da la diferencia entre el beso y la.. ejem.. posesión carnal, no existinedo reglas claras que diferencien una interpretación de otra.

Por ello, ante la duda, _embrassez_, antes que _baisez_.

Carlos


----------



## mariaeugenia

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Un clásico:
> 
> embrasser: besar  (no abrazar)
> baiser: besar
> 
> Abrazar: Serrer entre les bras
> 
> La utilización de 'baiser' es delicada, pues puede dar lugar a infinidad de malentendidos (ver http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=105498&mode=threaded#post105498)
> De hecho, sólo el contexto da la diferencia entre el beso y la.. ejem.. posesión carnal, no existinedo reglas claras que diferencien una interpretación de otra.
> 
> Por ello, ante la duda, _embrassez_, antes que _baisez_.
> 
> Carlos



Pero _baiser _como sustantivo no es tan peligroso no? 
Donner/faire un baiser = donner/faire un bisous, y a nadie le sorprende ni da lugar a malentendidos ¿no?
Lo de _baiser_ como verbo, ya es otra cosa, claro. Vamos, que como no sepas lo que es (un español), te pasaría como al político de la anécdota que contaste en el otro thread. El significado es totalmente diferente al del sustantivo (aunque bueno, diferente, pero en algunos casos del mismo campo semántico ¿no? jejeje...).

Lo que sí me cuesta es no decir _embrasser_ para decir abrazar. _Serrer dans les bras_ es tan largo...


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

mariaeugenia said:
			
		

> Pero _baiser _como sustantivo no es tan peligroso no?
> Donner/faire un baiser = donner/faire un bisous, y a nadie le sorprende ni da lugar a malentendidos ¿no?
> Lo de _baiser_ como verbo, ya es otra cosa, claro. Vamos, que como no sepas lo que es (un español), te pasaría como al político de la anécdota que contaste en el otro thread. El significado es totalmente diferente al del sustantivo (aunque bueno, diferente, pero en algunos casos del mismo campo semántico ¿no? jejeje...).
> 
> Lo que sí me cuesta es no decir _embrasser_ para decir abrazar. _Serrer dans les bras_ es tan largo...


 
Efectivamente, _un baiser_ es inocuo y seguro. Un beso. Es como _un bisou, _pero un poco mejor (je, je).

Para abrazar, _embrasser_ se puede usar, desde luego. Cuando he puesto entre paréntesis (no abrazar), era sólo para indicar que me refería a la significación de besar. Tiene el signifcado también de estrechar entre los brazos. Pero mientras que en español nadie confunde abrazar con besar, en francés puede quedar ambiguo. 
No me atrevo a afirmarlo con rotundidad, pero juraría que su uso es más frecuente en el sentido de besar que en el de abrazar.

Je t'embrasse fort.

Carlos


----------



## mariaeugenia

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Efectivamente, _un baiser_ es inocuo y seguro. Un beso. Es como _un bisou, _pero un poco mejor (je, je).
> 
> Para abrazar, _embrasser_ se puede usar, desde luego. Cuando he puesto entre paréntesis (no abrazar), era sólo para indicar que me refería a la significación de besar. Tiene el signifcado también de estrechar entre los brazos. Pero mientras que en español nadie confunde abrazar con besar, en francés puede quedar ambiguo.
> No me atrevo a afirmarlo con rotundidad, pero juraría que su uso es más frecuente en el sentido de besar que en el de abrazar.
> 
> Je t'embrasse fort.
> 
> Carlos



Estoy de acuerdo. Creo que se suele utilizar _embrasser_ más para "besar" que para "abrazar", y luego _serrer dans mes bras_ para "abrazarte". Al menos esa es mi experiencia. 

Y cuando me dicen _je t'embrasse fort_, claro, me suena por un lado a que me besan (por lo que he aprendido del francés) y por otro lado a que me abrazan (por el parecido con el español). Así que acabo pensando, "qué bien, un beso y un abrazo! dos en uno!".

Alors, merci beaucoup Carlos, je t'embrasse fort aussi!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Salut, egueule:
> 
> Un Otro falso amigo.
> 
> En español no se utiliza el artículo indefinido antes de 'otro/otros/otra/otras'.
> 
> Carlos


Gracias por corregirme, Carlos!


----------



## Cath.S.

mariaeugenia said:
			
		

> El otro día he aprendido éste:
> 
> compartir (es) = _partager_
> _compartir _ (fr) = sentir lo que siente el otro, comprender el sentimiento, la emoción de la otra persona. Quizá podría ser empatizar, o sentir empatía, compasión...? No se me ocurre una palabra equivalente en español.
> 
> Aunque en cierto sentido no es un falso amigo, claro, porque _compartir_ (fr), significa ser capaz de compartir (partager) el sentimiento del otro ¿no?


Hola Mariaeugenia, no es _compartir_ pero *compatir* y eso quiere decir empatizar, como lo dijiste/has dicho


----------



## mariaeugenia

Ah!!! d'accord! merci Egueule!!! J'ai appris ce mot dans une conversation sur soulseek, alors sûrement j'ai mal lit. Merci pour la correction

Maintenant, c'est à moi, une petite correction:



			
				egueule said:
			
		

> Hola Mariaeugenia, no es _compartir_ _*sino*_ _compatir_ y eso quiere decir empatizar, como lo dijiste/has dicho



--->Je pense que les deux façons, _dijiste/has dicho_ sont bien dites  
(dites?  )


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

*Fameux (adj)*: Plus souvent, il n'est pas utilisé pour indiquer que quelqu'un est celèbre (_famoso_), mais pour indiquer une qualité d'execéllence. Le mot en espagnol qui me vient à l'esprit est _*'estupendo'*_, qui a une connotation amusante, ludique, excitante. Parfois utilisé de façon ironique.
En faite, même si les dictionnaires donnent presque toujours la traduction de 'famoso', mon expérience est que je n'ai jamais entendu 'fameux' en français avec cette aception.
On utilise plutôt celèbre ou populaire.

Pourtant, j'ai vu pas mal des traductions des textes français en espagnol trufés de 'famosos' et qui clochent royalemet dans le contexte, s'agissant des mauvaises traductions de 'fameux' dans le sense _'estupendo, excelente, genial, guai, chulo, cojonudo,...'_


----------



## Cath.S.

> --->Je pense que les deux façons, dijiste/has dicho sont bien dites
> (dites? )


Oui, Mariaeugenia, "bien dites", c'est bien dit ! 
No te equivocás! 
Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Cath.S.

Dos otros falsos amigos : 

bigote = moustache
bigote = fanática religiosa

largo = long
large = amplio


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

egueule said:
			
		

> Dos otros falsos amigos :


 
Me doy cuenta, viendo cómo usas de manera lógica la palabra 'Otros', que en español es bastante diferente su uso comparado con otras lenguas.

No se dice  '_Dos otros'_ sino  _'otros dos'_.

Usos de 'otros' a través de ejemplos:
*Otra* cerveza, por favor cross: Una otra cerveza)
*Otros tres* cafés para nosotros cross: tres otros... No está prohibido, pero no suena bien))
*Otras* posibilidades de conseguir dinero son... (indeterminado)
*Las otras* fuentes energéticas (determinado)
Hay *otra* estrategia posible para el mundo
*Los unos* y *los otros* están de acuerdo
*Unos* y *otros* están de acuerdo (básicamente, el mismo significado que en ejemplo anterior)
*El otro* día le vi por la calle.
*Otros muchos* dirán que sí y *muchos otros* no irán a votar.
(indiferente la posición de 'muchos')
Sin embargo:
*Otros pocos* votarán no cross: pocos otros... No es indiferente la posición de pocos (??!!) No suena bien)
*Bastantes otros* electores votarán en blanco.
cross: No suena bien 'bastante' detrás de 'otros')

*Algunas reglas*:
Se usa el artículo determinado (el, la, lo, los, las) delante de otro/a/os/as
No se usa nunca el artículo indefinido o indeterminado.
Los adjetivos numerales (uno, dos, tres...) se usan detrás

Espero que te sirva, egueule.


Carlos


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

egueule said:
			
		

> Dos otros falsos amigos :
> 
> bigote = fanática religiosa


 
Tiens! Je n'ai jamais pensé au féminin de bigot, et pourtant c'est bien ça.

Voici une autre, quoique je quelques doutes:

FR Patate: Boniato (no se usa, al menos en Francia, para patata- papa)
ES Patata: pomme de terre

Peux-tu nous éclercir sur son usage?
Je crois qu'au Canada patate est utilisée pour la pomme de terre, est-ce vrai?

En plus, _patate_, en argot, c'est quel montant d'argent: 100.000, 1 million?


----------



## Cath.S.

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Tiens! Je n'ai jamais pensé au féminin de bigot, et pourtant c'est bien ça.
> 
> Voici une autre, quoique je quelques doutes:
> ¿Y donde es tu verbo, eh?
> 
> FR Patate: Boniato (no se usa, al menos en Francia, para patata- papa)
> ES Patata: pomme de terre
> 
> Peux-tu nous éclercir *éclairer* sur son usage?
> Je crois qu'au Canada patate est utilisée pour la pomme de terre, est-ce vrai?
> Si, es verdad, y en Francia tambien. Sin embargo esa es une palabra familiar.
> Boniato = patate *douce.*
> 
> 
> En plus, _patate_, en argot, c'est quel montant d'argent: 100.000, *1 million *?
> Esta muy bien, Carlos! ¿Cómo tu sabe esta exprecion? Has frecuentado a la mafia en Francia? ¡Reconozca!


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

egueule said:
			
		

> En plus, _patate_, en argot, c'est quel montant d'argent: 100.000, *1 million *?
> Esta muy bien, Carlos! ¿Cómo tu sabes tú esta exprecion expresión ? Has frecuentado a la mafia en Francia? ¡Reconozca ¡Reconócelo!


 
No, no soy de la mafia, y, aunque lo fuera, nunca podrás demostrarlo. Y ándate con cuidadito, no vayas a tener un accidente. 

J'ai connu des _patates_ et des _briques_, mais j'ai toujours entendu des interprétations différentes, comme quoi, le businness, c'était dûr à faire.

Carlo


----------



## Nsonia

holà,
podremos anadir "ser constipado" que se dice en francés  "être enrhumé" y no "être constipé".

perdonen mi ortografia. me faltan algunos acentos en mi "clavier" (?como se dice en espanol?
hasta luego


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Clavier es el teclado en castellano.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Nsonia said:
			
		

> holà   hola,
> podremos anadir "ser  estar   constipado" que se dice en francés "être enrhumé" y no "être constipé".
> 
> perdonen mi ortografia. me faltan algunos acentos en mi "clavier" (?como se dice en espanol?
> hasta luego


 
Oui, c'est un des plus calssiques.
On 'está' enrhumé parce qu'il s'agit d'un état non permanent, coique, parfois, le rhume semble s'installer chez nous pour un bon moment.
Carlos


----------



## Nsonia

hola,
Que verguenza! mis errores eran realmente primarias! no he praticado el espanol desde hace ocho anos! 
por eso, este foro serà un tesoro para mi. Y vuestras correctiones mucho màs que "précieuses". (je n'utiliserai pas encore un faux -ami "preciosas" qui a un sens différent!! Ni encore "valorosas" qui non plus, n'a rien à voir avec la valeur mais plutôt avec le courage. Décidément, on dirait que je fais exprès avec les faux-amis!!)
Alors, au secours foreros! Je vous demande gentiment un équivalent précis.
Grasias y hasta luego,
Nsonia


----------



## mariaeugenia

Nsonia said:
			
		

> hola,
> Que verguenza! mis errores eran realmente primari*o*s! no he praticado el espanol desde hace ocho anos!
> por eso, este foro ser*á* un tesoro para m*í*. Y vuestras correc*c*iones mucho m*á*s que "précieuses". (je n'utiliserai pas encore un faux -ami "preciosas" qui a un sens différent!! Ni encore "valorosas" qui non plus, n'a rien à voir avec la valeur mais plutôt avec le courage. Décidément, on dirait que je fais exprès avec les faux-amis!!)
> Alors, au secours foreros! Je vous demande gentiment un équivalent précis.
> Gra*c*ias y hasta luego,
> Nsonia



"Valorosas" n'existe pas. Le mot que tu dis qui a à voir avec le courage c'est "valientes". Et le mot pour appeller quelque chose qui a de valeur c'est "*valiosas*" (c'est ça ce que tu peux utiliser là, _las correcciones serán valiosas_ ).
Et même "preciosas", je pense que ce pourrais être correct aussi (une chose "preciosa", "metal precioso", "piedra preciosa", par exemple, c'est une chose qui a beaucoup de valeur). _Las correcciones serán preciosas _n'est pas vraiment incorrect, mais je pense que ce serais mieux _Las correciones serán *valiosas*_
C'est vrai que precioso/a est utilisé d'habitude pour appeller une chose très jolie. Mais ça a l'autre sens aussi 

Bienvenue sur le forum!!!

(Au fait, tu peux corriger mes erreurs en français aussi, je t'en remercierais bien! )


----------



## Cath.S.

> On 'está' enrhumé parce qu'il s'agit d'un état non permanent, coique, quoique,  parfois, le rhume semble s'installer chez nous pour un bon moment.


 

¡Dura todo el invierno, a veces, disgraciadamente, y toda la primavera para los que son alérgicos al polen de las flores y de las plantas! Y toda l'año para los que son alérgicos a los gatos!


----------



## araceli

Hola eguele:
Te corrijo un poquito:

.. todo el invierno a veces, desgraciadamente, y toda la primavera para los que son alérgicos al polen de las flores y de las plantas! Y todo el año para los que son alérgicos a los gatos!

Saludos.


----------



## salomon

Alguien que llegó a París en avión y que quería decir que estaba mareado y tenía un hambre horrible: 

"Je suis mariée et J'ai un femme horrible"


----------



## Nsonia

muchas gracias Mariaeugenia,
no te preocupes, tu francés es prefecto.
hasta luego
Nsonia


----------



## Cath.S.

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola eguele:
> Te corrijo un poquito:
> 
> .. todo el invierno a veces, desgraciadamente, y toda la primavera para los que son alérgicos al polen de las flores y de las plantas! Y todo el año para los que son alérgicos a los gatos!
> 
> Saludos.


Muchas gracias Araceli!


----------



## mddb

mariaeugenia said:
			
		

> "Valorosas" n'existe pas. Le mot que tu dis qui a à voir avec le courage c'est "valientes".


 
À part "valientes", et plus proche en sa prononciation du mot que tu cherchais, il existe le mot "valeroso" (dans ce cas, "valerosas"), qui signifie "courageux".


----------



## mariaeugenia

mddb said:
			
		

> À part "valientes", et plus proche en sa prononciation du mot que tu cherchais, il existe le mot "valeroso" (dans ce cas, "valerosas"), qui signifie "courageux".



¡Es verdad! ¡Estoy tonta! ¡Claro que existe!
Creo que debía estar pensando que Nsonia había dado la vuelta a la palabra valor, para formar el adjetivo "valerosas" (en el sentido de algo que tiene valor -no en el sentido de coraje, sino en el otro sentido-), y me lié al leer lo de courageuses, porque ahí se me vino la mente la palabra "valientes" y "valerosas" me sonó raro, y.... 
Voy a por una aspirina... 

(ah, y gracias mddb )


----------



## valerie

Encore de faux-amis:

Carrera: les études
_ej: ha hecho la carrera de medicina: il a fait des études de médecine_

Carrière: hem...alguna idea?
_ej:gérer activement sa carrière: gestionar activamente su evolución profesional
faire carrière: ?_

carrière tambien quiere decir cantera


----------



## Nsonia

hola
ahora me acuerdo del famoso "débil" que tiene un significado muy fisico en espanol pero muy "mental" en francés. decir de une persona que es débil en espanol es menos irremediable que en francés. C'est le mot espagnol qui m'a le plus fait rire après "constipado". pero de verdad, son los espanoles que son màs cercanos de la raiz latina de la palabra
Nsonia
PS: Por favor, corrigen mi espanol  "debildado"  ( se dice eso?) por los anos


----------



## mariaeugenia

Nsonia said:
			
		

> PS: Por favor, corrigen mi espanol  "debildado"  ( se dice eso?) por los anos



No sé muy bien si te refieres a esto, pero creo que lo que quieres decir es "debilitado (por los años)" (_devenir faible à cause de l'age/pour les années?_), "debilitarse"


----------



## pain d'épices

Bueno, en castellano "constipado" también tiene el significado de "estreñido".


----------



## pain d'épices

mater (épier) - matar


----------

